# Mittelwest



## N.O.GSD

Hi, I've been checking out the forums for a little while researching breeders for a showline gsd and came across Mittelwest. I contacted Julie and she is very nice and has very good looking dogs. I would like to get as much insight on her dogs as I can being they are not cheap. Just really want to know if they are worth the price and if anyone had any trouble with their dog?. Also I'm in Louisiana and am still looking around for other breeders and if anyone has any recommendations on breeders(doesnt have to be local as Im gonna have him shipped to me)on west showlines breeders i would appreciate it.


----------



## Lucy Dog

Here's a few threads you may want to read through if you're interested in the WGSL:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/146408-best-gsd-show-line-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/150723-wgsl-breeders.html

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...8-showlines-breeders-midwest-il-wi-mi-mo.html


----------



## PuffinGirl

Feel free to PM me about my experience with Mittelwest!


----------



## MichelleYoo

You may also want to look at Huerta Hof in Illinois. If you check around you'll find lots of recommendations for them. Huerta Hof German Shepherds


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Hillary_Plog

Huerta Hof in Illinois is hands down your best bet. They will take time to listen to your questions and help you find a puppy that BEST suits your individual needs. They are a smaller scale breeder which means that they are feeding, grooming, and working with your potential puppy...NOT kennel staff and this is important if you are buying from a long distance. 

Robin Huerta is a member here.


----------



## Capone

I got my male GSD from Mittelwest. Yes, Julie is very nice to work with and the place is beautiful. I was very impressed. We got our dog ( Capone Ronny Vom Mittelwest) in Jan. 2010 he is almost 1 1/2 years old. I have had GSD before but I have to say Capone is a great dog. Love him very much and he's beautiful. Will try to post pictures for you. He loves everyone.


----------



## Jax's Mom

I'd like to know how on earth they can have 30 (mostly) schH3 breeding dogs at one?
Should I be really really impressed or really really skeptical?


----------



## Capone

Don't know much about the breeding 30 dogs - went to a competition and was very impressed. Just want to see my dog's father in action. All dogs at Mittelwest seem to be very trained. My service guy for my car works with Mittelwest also. ( did not know that before I got my dog )


----------



## jturcotte

*** removed by Admin** If interested in a showline pup, with out a doubt, you should purchase a puppy from Robin and Carlos Huerta of Huerta Hof GSD's in Freeport. They have a webiste in progress of being built Huerta Hof German Shepherds You cannot go wrong with a pup from them!


----------



## N.O.GSD

Thank ya'll for the replies and pm's, I appreciate the input


----------



## lovethebreed

I count 24. 25 forward are retired.


----------



## ed1911

There are a couple GSD clubs near you David Guiliot on the west bank and Rene Gelsonormo in Destrahan both teach schutzhund but may be able to refer you to some showline breeders in the area. There is an AKC competition in Gonzales on the 28th and 29th of this month. That may be a good place to find a breeder.


----------



## everyoneneedtoknow

_ **** removed by ADMIN - please read rules - no breeder bashing **** _


----------



## lilysmom

I am speaking with actual experience, not side line opinions. I have a Mittelwest girl. 6 years old and has been the best dog ever.. wonderful temperament and a beauty. She is full of life and always up for an adventure  
I have always found Julie to be attentive to any questions or concerns. Please feel free to PM me if you have any questions.
Best of luck in your search.

Pam


----------



## LaRen616

My co worker is on her 3rd GSD from Mittelwest. Her dogs are beautiful and have lived long, healthy lives. Her daughter just got her 1st GSD from there as well.

She had one pass away at 12 years old and one pass away at 13 years old.

She and her daughter currently have a 1.5 year old female and a 2.5 year old female from Mittelwest.


----------



## holland

A 13 year old dog is a good advertisement for a breeder


----------

